# Great Dane Graphics Offers How-To T-Shirt Art Book



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

“T-Shirt Artwork Simplified” is a comprehensive book, published by Great Dane Graphics that will answer any question you’ve ever had about how to create artwork for screen printing or digital direct-to-garment printing. 

There are two editions: one is targeted to Abobe Photoshop and Illustrator users (including version CS5) and the second one is for Corel and Photopaint users (including version X5).

Both versions contain more than 200 pages of comprehensive information, step-by-step illustrations, and resources to help you get started producing professional-quality artwork for any type of business that sells decorated apparel including screen printers, embroiderers, trophy and award dealers, entrepreneurs, and promotional product distributors. 

This spiral bound, full-color book, was written by Dane Clement, a 20-year veteran of the decorated apparel industry, who has written numerous articles for Impressions Magazine as well as been a regular speaker at the Imprinted Sportswear Shows. Clement offers suggestions, techniques, and shortcuts on how to create top- quality artwork no matter what your level of experience. All information and instructions are written in basic, easy-to-understand language with photographs and screen captures to illustrate the points. 

It includes information on vector and raster artwork on topics such as how to design an underbase, using gradients, using layer styles, adding type to a path, and working with photos. The book comes with a companion CD containing QuickTime movies to help further illustrate some of the lessons. It has lesson files and many Free Stock Art images used throughout the book. The handy spiral bound book is specially designed to lay flat on a table so an artist can have it open while he’s learning a task. 

This one-of-a-kind book will be available on the Web site at Great Dane Graphics, as well as from selected distributors. To get your copy, visit the Web site or e-mail [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836


----------

